# Offspring photos



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm shipping out some frogs to someone tomorrow so I figured I'd take a few pictures. All of these are captive bred from my Ranitomeya groups.

'Chazuta' imitator:










































'Lowland' fantastica:










































'Sauce' summersi: 


























And here are my friends 'Iquitos' amazonica she got from UE a couple weeks ago:

















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice pictures. Looks like someone is going to be very happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome photos, thanks for posting.
Nice looking frogs.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

awesome frogs, do you have a preference between 'Lowland' fantastica, 'Iquitos' amazonica?


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow!! Thanks for sharing! I was planning on just working with pumilio.. but seeing those is really making me reconsider. What is your favorite?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE job on the pics. You really captured their color.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments! 



whitethumb said:


> awesome frogs, do you have a preference between 'Lowland' fantastica, 'Iquitos' amazonica?


The fantastica are a bit bolder, but the Iquitos are my friends. I'm just watching them for her while the tank is being made, so I don't know how they will behave in a real tank. My Blackwaters are pretty shy as well, but my Arena Blancas are really bold.



gary1218 said:


> NICE job on the pics. You really captured their color.


Thanks Gary, the key is taking 30 pictures of each and a little luck  



Bonobo said:


> Wow!! Thanks for sharing! I was planning on just working with pumilio.. but seeing those is really making me reconsider. What is your favorite?


You should definitely get into Ranitomeya, they are my favorite genus (with Oophaga being second). That's a tough one. Probably the summersi because of their colors and watching them interact in a group setting. Although all of them are interesting in group settings.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

thedude said:


> You should definitely get into Ranitomeya, they are my favorite genus (with Oophaga being second). That's a tough one. Probably the summersi because of their colors and watching them interact in a group setting. Although all of them are interesting in group settings.


I think I read on the forums that summersi are much much more timid than other frogs in the genus. Would you say that you also find this to be the case?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Truly beautiful! I should be getting some Yuri soon..


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

hypostatic said:


> I think I read on the forums that summersi are much much more timid than other frogs in the genus. Would you say that you also find this to be the case?


Ya definitely, they are a shy species for the most part. But once you get them set up correctly, they become much more bold.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

those lowland fants are prestine! I love those colors... I have been told I need to get me a few of those... but I just keep putting it off.. And the 'sauce'... man oh man, still one of my favorites. such a tease with these pictures.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Agreeing with all the others! Beautiful frogs and beautiful pics to capture them! I love them all! I haven't gotten into thumbs yet, but you definitely have some of my favorites I hope to have someday. Thanks for sharing! 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i've thought about getting some fants. love your photos... so many frogs, so little space and money... booo!!! lol


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Adam! These guys look even better in person!! Thanks a lot man. Gorgeous frogs!! Well worth the money.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 24, 2012)

incredible little guys,really want some fants..
great shots
andy


----------

